# Favorite Quotes



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have been reading up on Native Americans lately and come across some really good quotes. Here is one that really expresses the connection between hunting and nature.

"When we go hunting, it is not our arrow that kills the moose, however powerful be the bow; it is nature that kills him." Bedagi (Big Thunder) (Algonquin - late 1800's)

Here is another one

"When a man does a piece of work which is admired by all we say that it is wonderful; but when we see the changes of day and night, the sun, the moon, and the stars in the sky, and the changing seasons upon the earth, with their ripening fruits, anyone must realize that it is the work of someone more powerful than man." Chased-by-Bears (1843-1915) Santee-Yanktonai Sioux

So whats your favorite quote? (hunting, life, or whatever it may be)


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Freedom is not the ability to do as we want, but the responsibility to do as we ought.

not sure who coined the phrase, but I find myself using it has a compass.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine are

"Dont wait around for life to happen to you, find something that makes you happy cause everything else is just background music"

And of course the one below


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Get er' f-in done!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

gotta love....
If things seem to be going to well.... it must be an ambush.
Once you pull the pin... Mr.Grenade isn't your friend.
If all else fails call in an air strike..


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

" life can only be lived forward, and understood in reverse"

god i hope thats true.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

"Close only counts in Horseshoes and Hand Grenades"

"War is never won by dying for your country, it is making the other SOB die for his."


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

"The best way to make your dreams come true is to WAKE UP!"


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

"dont cry because its over, smile because you were there"


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Life is hard--even harder when you're stupid.

huntin1


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

pheasantfanatic said:


> "War is never won by dying for your country, it is making the other SOB die for his."


George S. Patton :beer:

"Nothing will keep a man in everlasting ignorance as the priciple of contempt before investigation." (Paraphrased) Herbert Spencer.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is one my grandpa always used.

There are two things in life you do not skimp on: *your boots and your matress*


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

If who I am is what I have and what I have is lost, then who am I?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have two that I love...

"There is no hunting like the hunting of man, and those that have hunted armed men long enough, and liked it, never care for anything else therafter."

Ernest Hemingway

AND...

"War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things; the decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks nothing is worth war is much worse. A man who has nothing for which he is willing to fight; nothing he cares about more than his personal safety; is a miserable creature who has no chance of being free, unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men then himself."

John Stuart Mill
1806-1873

Then of course there is the Soldiers Psalm. All you soldiers, marines, sailors, and airmen need to read Psalm 91. It is known as the Soldiers Psalm.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

"Those who would give up Essential Liberty to purchase a little Temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety" -- Ben Franklin


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

"Well, the trouble with our liberal friends is not that they are ignorant,

but that they know so much that isn't so." - Ronald Reagan


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Do or Do not there is no try.

-Yoda


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

RELOAD......RELOAD!!


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

"Richard.... what'd you do????????" - Tommy Boy


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

"I've noticed that everyone who is for abortion has already been born." Ronald Reagan


----------



## Dusty Mick (Apr 18, 2007)

People are strange, except for me and thee. And sometimes I think thou art a bit odd.......  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(My grandmas favorite saying. Hope she wasn't trying to tell me something.  )


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

"Everyone, come see how good I look."

-Ron Burgandy


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

"It's a dog eat dog world out there... and I'm wearing Milk Bone underware"

Norm (Cheers)


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

"Thats gonna itch when it dries" The Jedi


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Flick said:


> "Thats gonna itch when it dries" The Jedi


:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> "Thats gonna itch when it dries"


Mine too Flick. I heard that one on a pheasant hunt and almost couldn't finish the walk!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

this is more of a saying but i heard it from my bro. I'm sure others have heard it too but i really like it.

Two bulls father and son were sitting on a hill under a lone tree. The son bull says to the father, "dad lets run down and [email protected]#$ one of those cows!" And the father bull slowly stands up and says, "No son, lets walk down and [email protected]#$ them all.

Or from my favorite movie - Stand By Me ....."Piss up a rope!"


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is my favorite quote but it is definitely the way I live my life...

"I reject reality and substitute my own"


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

"War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things, A man has nothing which he is willing to fight for... is a miserable creature who has no chance of being free, unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself."

John Stuart Mill
"The Contest in Amercia"


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Woogie_man said:


> "War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things, A man has nothing which he is willing to fight for... is a miserable creature who has no chance of being free, unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself."
> 
> John Stuart Mill
> "The Contest in Amercia"


WM,

I have the full quote listed above!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

"If you ever see me getting beaten by the police, put down the video camera and come help me." 
Bobcat Goldthwait


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I am a firm believer in the efficacy of syllogistic logic.


----------



## tniccum24 (Apr 1, 2007)

"The goal in the journey of life is not to be carried to the grave in a well preserved body. It is to skid in sideways and out of contorl screaming HOLY ****!! WHAT A RIDE!!!"


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

tniccum24 said:


> "The goal in the journey of life is not to be carried to the grave in a well preserved body. It is to skid in sideways and out of control screaming HOLY &$#*!! WHAT A RIDE!!!"


 :thumb: :rollin:

Not really a quote but I almost died laughing the other day when I saw this bumper sticker.

"Save a tree, wipe your @$$ with an owl"

:lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

"he shall know the truth and the truth shall make him free"


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, and comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory nor defeat." - Theodore Roosevelt.


----------

